# Thin Womb Lining



## JOS80

Hi All

I am new to this site and just wondered if anyone out there has had problems with their womb lining not thickening.  Mine only got to 4.5mm on day 13 of the patches so the cycle has been cancelled.  Am awaiting a review appointment but wanted to know if anyone had had the same problem and what the next steps were?  Not sure if they change the drug?  This has happened to me twice now!!  

Many thanks


----------



## barbaramary

Hi JOS0 and welcome to FF

This is a common problem.  Zita West - the fertility Guru has these words for advice for thin linings

daily supplement of VitE
daily supplement of Vit B1
stuff rich in iron pumpkin seeds and almonds
nuts, spinach, seeds, kelp, garlic, kidney beans, milk, brown rice and oatmeal
bioflavanoids, such as citrus fruits, broccoli, grapes and tomatoes
L arginine and amino acid have been shown to increase womb lining
acupuncture
keep lower abdomen warm with the use of hot water bottle (stop and do NOT continue after transfer)

Sometimes different drugs or dummy cycles may be used.  Hopefully your clinic will have some answers for you.

BM

PS I've blown you some bubbles to get you started ending in 7 is lucky!


----------



## JOS80

Hi

Thanks for your reply, really helpful.  I will def try your suggestions next time.

What are the bubbles??  Trying to find my feet as only joined yesterday.  Thank you x

Jo


----------



## Scubachick

Hi Jo,

I have the same problem as you. 

I've been TTC 3 years. Last 6 months on Clomid BFN. 

My IUI treatment for this cycle was cancelled as the hospital I'd been referred to privately worked out that the NHS hadn't picked up on the thin womb lining problem which had been exaggerated by the use of Clomid. Grrrrr!!!! 

Anyway, my next cycle of IUI will be with Gonal F and possibly Oestrogen pills to help thicken the lining up. You didn't mention if you'd tried this before so it might be worth some thought.

Good luck to you, hope it works out next time.
Deb
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi & welcome to FF 

You mention this has happened to you twice....are you having IUI or IVF ? Perhaps you'd like to give us a little bit more background on yourself as this helps us moderators point you in the right direction for help and advise. What are your reasons for having fertility treatment, how long have you been ttc, how old are you, what hospital ?

You've already been some great advise regards improving womb lining. Selenium also helps promote healthy womb lining so try and each foods rich in this....brazil nuts have the highest amount.

Keeping your belly and back covered and warm at all times can also help....heated wheatbag is another option if you don't have a hot water bottle !

I've never really had a problem with thickness of womb lining, apart from with our 2nd natural FET. I'd had scans leading up to ovulation and then on afternoon of cd14, at the scan, it showed I'd ovulated earlier in the day but my womb lining was only around 7.1mm and they like it to be 8mm minimum for good implantation. I was prescribed oestrogen tabs (basically HRT) to help thicken it up...took these for a few days and went back for another scan, womb lining was up to 8mm so ET was scheduled. So as well as trying the above suggestions, you may find your consultant will prescribe oestrogen tabs, rather than the patches.

Have you considered acupuncture as this may also improve bloodflow to womb and hence, be beneficial to your womb. Check out the following boards...

Complementary Therapies  ~ click here

Prenatal Care  ~ click here

...and finally, here's some info that every new member should know re hints & tips for using this website (including explaining about bubbles !)  ~ click here

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## LoisLane

Jos80

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF! You've come to a fab place for friendship, support and advice. It has kept me sane at times, well almost .

I have had no experience personally of a thinner womb lining, so am unable to give you any advice. However, some of the ladies on here have given you some excellent advice so far, certainly worth giving a go  (thanks girls)!

As Minxy has mentioned if I know more about your specific treatment, I could point you in the direction of boards where you can meet other members who are having similar treatments to yourself .

In the meantime, I will give you some further links, which I hope will be of use to you;

Negative cycle - CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however, don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board (great newbie chat 8pm every Wednesday)
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE
To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Jo, hope to hear from you soon, so I can point you in the direction of some other boards.

Sending you lots of  and 

Louj


----------



## JOS80

Hi all

Many thanks for all your helpful replies, I thought i should tell you a bit more about the stages of my treatment,

I started IVF (ICSI) in 2007, I had a fresh cycle and had no problems.  They collected 15 eggs and 8 were good quality so i have 8 embryos, 2 were put back on the first attempt which failed and i had the other 6 frozen.  During the first cycle my lining thickened up without any problems (not sure of measurement but would have been over 7mm).

After this failed cycle, i went for a review appointment and they started me off on a frozen cycle, I had buserelin injections and oestrogen patches.  I went for my scan after being on the patches for 2 weeks and they found that my lining had only got to 5.1mm.  They kept me on the patches for slightly longer but there was no improvement so this cycle was cancelled.

At my next review appointment my consultant (Dr Trew - Hammersmith) was baffled as he did not know why this had happened as i had responded so well to the first treatment.  He advised for me to have a hysteroscopy.  I had the hysteroscopy done and they found i had adhesions / scarring to the womb lining - they sorted the problem out and Dr Trew was very pleased with the outcome and said that my womb should thicken nicely next time!

I started the next frozen cycle and the same this happened.  I went for a scan after being on the patches for 10 days and the lining was only 4.4mm, they said for me to continue on the patches and come back for a scan on the Monday.  I had started to bleed on the Sunday so new things were not quite right - i went for the scan and my lining had gone down to 4.3mm.  Cycle cancelled!

I have booked a review appointment which is in a couple of weeks.  If there were further problems i would have thought these would have been picked up during the hysteroscopy?!

I am 28.

Thanks again

Jo
x


----------

